# FMBA



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Hello all folks in the US!

It occurred to me that I have been seeing an increasing amount of breeders in the US applying here to learn or get to know people etc but did you know that just like the NMC in England, there is a couple of clubs in America too?

Over in CA there is the AFRMA but for the rest of the country the Fancy Mouse Breeders Association (FMBA) serves to fill the slot.

So what is a mouse club? I don't have mice that are worthy of entering in a show, so there's no point joining is there?

Well there is shows, they are not as common as the ones in England because of the logistics of america just being so big but the more people we have the more shows we can have organized.

I have been to a couple of shows, I know I am lucky, the first one for me was to big up my breeding stock back in March. The second one was to mostly get a few more mice but also to enter. At first I only entered 1 or 2, my mice are not really show standards, although I got some good mice a lot of them are half pet type or not of the correct age to do well so why waste the judges time with them? But I was encouraged to enter, yes as expected on some I got comments that they were pet type, but they were constructive comments on things I wouldn't have noticed (eyes too close together, well I wasn't even looking at eyes! and such) and I am so glad that I entered.

A virtual show is also run and that is a great chance to get comments. It is also possible for members to send in photos of their mice for online judges evaluations, maybe not as good as in person but an amazing chance if you are wanting to improve your mice or just get a second opinion on them.

It is $10 to join for a year and you get a nice little newsletter emailed out to you monthly with some fun/informative articles (recently some about helping to breed out recessive/dominant genes, or about food or enrichment).

The main thing for me though is being part of the community and getting to have a say and your part in how the fancy develops since it is still very much in its infancy over here.

So anyway main jist is, hop over to their website and if you are breeding even if you have petshop mice and do not think that they are show standards or good enough then take a look and maybe consider joining 

http://www.fancymousebreedersassociation.com/


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

You'll see me in 4-5 years from now. Hopefully, with some show quality Seal Point Siamese, Roan, and Blacks.

Best regards until then,
KanRen


----------

